# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Λασίθι [Ishikari Maru, Lasithi, Sea Harmony II, Olympia I, Arielle]

## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Απο το ΛΑΣΙΘI της Poseidon Lines , μετεπητα ΑΡΙΕΛΛΕ υλικο υπαρχει...

Ενα ταξιδι ειχα κανει μαζι του το 1989 απο Πειραια για Μηλο , μετα συνεχιζε σε Αγ.Νικολαο , το εισητιριο εκεινο , δυστιχως δεν ηταν ατομικο αλλα ολους μαζι μας ανεφερε και ο πατερας μου οταν φτασαμε Μηλο το πεταξε ......

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα καράβι που αδικήθηκε στην ακτοπλοϊα. Μεγάλο και καλοτάξιδο θεωρώ οτι θα μπορούσε να είχε καλύτερη πορεία.
Κάτι το οτι δεν ήταν κρητικό, κάτι το συμβάν με τη φωτιά το 1990, δεν το βοηθήσανε.

Παρακάτω μια δυστυχώς τσαλακωμένη φωτο από εφημερίδα της εποχής από τη διαδικασία εγκατάλειψης.

lasithi fire.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mπορεις να πεις τιποτε παραπανω για το συμβαν? Δεν το εχω ξανακουσει. Βασικα, το οτι δεν επιασε, μαλλον ηταν πρωτα και κυρια, οτι δεν ηταν Κρητικο!

----------


## Ellinis

Το συμβάν συνέβη το βράδυ της 22/8/90, στο 10ο ταξίδι του από Πειραιά προς Λασίθι. 
Εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγια σε φορτηγό με σανό στο γκαράζ που πιθανώς επεκτάθηκε την ώρα που ήταν νότια της Σαντορίνης.
Οι 261 επιβάτες απομακρύνθηκαν με τις λέμβους, σε κάποιες από τις οποίες δεν δούλεψαν οι μηχανές.
Τελικά τους παρέλαβαν τα Καζαντζάκης, Ρέθυμνον και Πάρος και τους μετέφεραν στο Ηρακλειο χωρίς να υπάρξουν τραυματισμοί ή χειρότερα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ellinis thanks you very much for the information! Απ'οτι καταλαβα, εκανε το δρομολογιο των πλοιων της ΛΑΝΕ. Μετα απο αυτο το ταξιδι σταματησε τα δρομολογια και εγινε Sea Harmony II?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Για το συμβάν σχετικά με την πυρκαγιά στο "Λασίθι" αναφέρεται ότι υπήρχε και ένα ζευγάρι (ίσως παράνομο) που δεν ήθελε να βγει από την καμπίνα και να εγκαταλείψει το πλοίο.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια, αλλά είχε ακουστεί στο λιμάνι.
Πάντως, δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύμπτωση το γεγονός ότι αρκετές φορές έχει συμβεί να αρπάξει φωτιά ένα πλοίο που προσπαθεί να μπει σφήνα σε μια γραμμή, ή ακόμα και σε μια παραπλήσια γραμμή, στην οποία υπάρχουν διαμορφωμένα συμφέροντα (π.χ. "Αλέξανδρος" του Σούτου, "Ελεάννα" του Ευθυμιάδη).
Φυσικά , αυτές οι περιπτώσεις δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την πυρκαγιά στο "Θεοσκέπαστη" ή πιθανόν και στο "Λέρος".

Να προσθέσουμε ότι τη γραμμή αυτή που εξυπηρετεί σήμερα η ΛΑΝΕ προσπάθησαν, κατά καιρούς, να την ανοίξουν πλοία όπως το "Ιεράπετρα" (πρώην "Sun Boat", "Ariane I" και μετέπειτα "Ραφαέλλο", "Μπρίντεζι", "Αθηνά Ι", ), "Σητεία" του Λελάκη και φυσικά το "Λασίθι", ενώ την έχει εξυπηρετήσει και το "Κρήτη" της ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ellinis thanks you very much for the information! Απ'οτι καταλαβα, εκανε το δρομολογιο των πλοιων της ΛΑΝΕ. Μετα απο αυτο το ταξιδι σταματησε τα δρομολογια και εγινε Sea Harmony II?


Το ΛΑΣΙΘΙ συνέχισε για 2 χρόνια στη γραμμή. Το 1992 μετανομάστηκε SEA HARMONY και μεταφέρθηκε στη γραμμή της Κύπρου. Το 1993 σήκωσε σημαία Κύπρου και μετανομάστηκε SEA HARMONY II.  
Αργότερα η πλειοψηφία της μονοβάπορης εταιρείας του πέρασε στα χέρια ενός Κύπριου του Ατεσλή και μετανομάστηκε ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ Ι ενώ άλλαξε και σινιάλα.

Θεωρώ οτι ένας από τους λόγους που δεν προχώρησε ήταν πως η γραμμή δεν διπλώθηκε ποτέ με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει καθημερινή σύνδεση.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ηταν η πρωτη που σκευτηκε να συνδεει τη Μηλο ως πρωτο λιμανι , η το ειχαν κανει και παλαιοτερα αλλες ετειρειες αυτο ?????

----------


## Ellinis

Mήλο έπιαναν και το ΣΗΤΕΙΑ και ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ που ανέφερε και ο Roi.

----------


## nautikos

Το Sea Harmony II καποια καλοκαιρια (κοντα στο 1993) εκανε και καποιες προσεγγισεις στη Μυτιληνη. Μαλιστα θυμαμαι λιγο κατι διαφημιστικα της εποχης να το διαφημιζουν σαν κρουαζιεροπλοιο για Κυπρο, Ισραηλ κτλ.

Συγκεκριμενα το εχω πετυχει στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης ερχομενος με το Ελλας Εξπρες του Νομικου και μου φανηκε τοτε φοβερο καραβι, αναλογικα με το ''δικο'' μας Ελλας Εξπρες... :Very Happy:  

Καποιοι που θυμουνται να μας διαφωτισουν λιγο παραπανω?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eρχοταν και Πατμο. Αρχικα Τριτες, απο Ροδο για Πειραια, και αργοτερα Παρασκευες πρωι, απο Πειραια για Ροδο.

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω πως τις κρουαζιέρες αυτές τις έκανε για ένα μικρό διάστημα στο δευτερο μισό του 93.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εγω μιλαω για αργοτερα. Καπου 1996 για τις Τριτες (Eρχοταν και το Καμιρος σαν Θεσσαλονικη) και προς το 2000 για τις Παρασκευες (παρεα με τον Ομηρο-Νησος Κυπρος).

----------


## helatros68

Το Λασιθι φτανωντας στο λιμανι της Κασου (1990).

lassithi.jpg

----------


## polykas

Mία φωτό του πλοίου στην Λεμεσσό.




1 (7).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία που δείχνει τα δύο αδελφάκια στη Σαλαμίνα.
Το "Sea Serenade" και το "Sea Harmony II" στη Σαλαμίνα, κάπου στα 1998.

Στη Σαλαμίνα.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Για χάρη ευκολίας ενώθηκαν μερικά thread που αφορούσαν το ίδιο πλοίο. Ευχαριστώ το χρήστη scoufgian για την υπόδειξη του

----------


## sea_serenade

Τόσο το SEA HARMONY II όσο και το SEA SERENADE είναι ίσως απο τα μοναδικά πλοία που αδικίθηκαν αλλά και παραμελήθηκαν τόσο πολύ. Πλοία που λίγη μπογιά να έπεφτε πάνω τους, ένας δεξαμενισμός και κυρίως λίγη καθαριότητα στους εσωτερικούς τους χώρους, θα έκαναν τη διαφορά. Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, το SEA SERENADE είχε 8 μηχανές. Τα δρομολόγια στο IGOUMENITSA - BARI τα έβγαζε αξιοπρεπέστατα σε αντίθεση με τα τότε Ventouris Ferries & Marlines.

----------


## a.molos

H πορεία του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα, lady tery, lasithi, olympia I, arielle. Ανθρωποι που ταξιδεψαν με το Αrielle, εμειναν με τις χειρότερες

lady terry.jpg

LASITHI.jpg

OLYMPIA I.jpg

arielle.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...Ως Λασίθι...φωτογραφημένο απο το Καζαντζάκης...*

----------


## sea_serenade

Απο τα ελάχιστα βαπόρια που πραγματικά "χαραμιστηκαν" στην Ελλάδα ενώ μπορούσε να έχει καλύτερη τύχη. Πάντως, η φωτό είναι φοβερή, ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## iletal1

ΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ SUPER NAIAS ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ

----------


## marsant

Οχι οχι καμια σχεση

----------


## esperos

Για τον  φίλο  Sea  Serenade  ειδικά.


LASITHI.jpg

----------


## despo

Πρόκειται για ενα πολυέξοδο πλοίο, λογω της υψηλής κατανάλωσης καυσίμων, καλοτάξειδο, που ομως γρήγορα αναλογικά για την ηλικία του κατέληξε στα διαλυτήρια, αφου στο τέλος του ταλαιπωρήθηκε πολυ απο τους αγοραστές του.

----------


## sea_serenade

Esperos είσαιιιιιιιιι............super. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Πολύ καλή φωτό.

Despo έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Καλοτάξιδο μεν, πολυέξοδο δε. Για την εποχή του όμως ήταν πρωτοπόρο απο άποψη ταχύτητας αλλά και χωρητικότητας

----------


## vinman

Mία πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του ως sea harmony II,απο το εξώφυλλο της μπροσούρας του 1998!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20321

----------


## sea_serenade

Βρε Vinman, θα το κάψεις το scanner, δεν το λυπάσαι??? Και καλά το scanner, θα καούμε και μείς με όλα αυτά που ανεβάζεις ή μάλλον θα αυτοπυρποληθούμε..... Το θυμάμαι αυτό το εξώφυλλο της POSEIDON. Κάτι αντίστοιχο κυκλοφορούσε και σε μορφή ημερολογίου το 1999. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## helatros68

Απογευματινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά σαν Sea Harmony II. Τέλη δεκαετίας 80

----------


## scoufgian

> Απογευματινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά σαν Sea Harmony II. Τέλη δεκαετίας 80


 Μπραβο φιλε μου.Πολυ ωραια φωτο .Το Λασηθι το γνωρισα γυρω στο 1992 σαν SEA HARMONY II να κανει δρομολογια Πειραια-Πατμο-Ροδο-Λεμεσσο-Χαιφα.

----------


## helatros68

Εγώ όταν ήταν στην γραμμή της Κασου έστω και για πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο helatros68, ευχαριστούμε!!!!!!!!!

PS: Βέβαια αν ανέβαζες και καμία φωτό του SEA SERENADE θα χαιρόμουν περισσότερο αλλά "ας μην είμαι πλεονέκτης" :Wink:

----------


## sea harmony2

> Τόσο το SEA HARMONY II όσο και το SEA SERENADE είναι ίσως απο τα μοναδικά πλοία που αδικίθηκαν αλλά και παραμελήθηκαν τόσο πολύ. Πλοία που λίγη μπογιά να έπεφτε πάνω τους, ένας δεξαμενισμός και κυρίως λίγη καθαριότητα στους εσωτερικούς τους χώρους, θα έκαναν τη διαφορά. Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, το SEA SERENADE είχε 8 μηχανές. Τα δρομολόγια στο IGOUMENITSA - BARI τα έβγαζε αξιοπρεπέστατα σε αντίθεση με τα τότε Ventouris Ferries & Marlines.


κ το sea harmony eixe 8 mhxanes k 4 hlektromixanes.ta symferonta omos to ekanan skrap prin liga xronia

----------


## sea harmony2

> Απο το ΛΑΣΙΘI της Poseidon Lines , μετεπητα ΑΡΙΕΛΛΕ υλικο υπαρχει...
> 
> Ενα ταξιδι ειχα κανει μαζι του το 1989 απο Πειραια για Μηλο , μετα συνεχιζε σε Αγ.Νικολαο , το εισητιριο εκεινο , δυστιχως δεν ηταν ατομικο αλλα ολους μαζι μας ανεφερε και ο πατερας μου οταν φτασαμε Μηλο το πεταξε ......


os arielle k os olympia yparxoun liges fotos k 2 video apo thn prosdesi sthn italia.

----------


## sea_serenade

Oooops, κι άλλος POSEIDONόπληκτος!!!!!!!

Αυτά τα βιντεάκια φίλε μου (απο την πρόσδεση στην Ιταλία) που μπορούμε να τα δούμε???

----------


## sea harmony2

> Oooops, κι άλλος POSEIDONόπληκτος!!!!!!!
> 
> Αυτά τα βιντεάκια φίλε μου (απο την πρόσδεση στην Ιταλία) που μπορούμε να τα δούμε???


oxi poseidonoploiktos,gennhma threma,apo to 89 os to 2005 eixa allvsei harmony serenade k wave...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEA HARMONY II στην τηνο το σεπτεμβριο του 1999 στην τηνο


scans (76).jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά που λέει και η γνωστή αοιδός......Bravo BEN!!!!

----------


## helatros68

Αφιξη και μανουβρα του πλοιου στην Κασο (νομιζω καλοκαιρι του 1991).


lassithi.jpg

lassithi 1 91.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αφιξη και μανουβρα του πλοιου στην Κασο (νομιζω καλοκαιρι του 1991).
> 
> 
> lassithi.jpg
> 
> lassithi 1 91.jpg



Σπανιοτατες φωτο!Αλλα ο ντοκος λιγο απο το μακρυνο παρελθον

----------


## sea_serenade

Δίκιο έχει ο ΒΕΝ, πράγματι πολύ σπάνιες οι φωτο του πλοίου ως ΛΑΣΙΘΙ. Ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Sea Harmony II*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.

ship 17_2013.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,NaiasII_

----------


## sea_serenade

Super η φωτο φίλε T.S.S APOLLON, μπράβο. ¶ντε, με το καλό να δούμε και καμιά του αδερφού του, SEA SERENADE!!!!!!

----------


## GIIANNHS

arielle_1977_4.jpg

arielle_1977_1.jpg

ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΑ

----------


## Ellinis

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στην Πάτρα ήρθε ως ARIELLE όταν το είχε ναυλώσει για λίγο η Ελ.Μες.

----------


## GIIANNHS

ΝΑΙ ΩΣ ARIELLLE ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ, ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 2004 ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΑΤΡΑ - ΙΤΑΛΙΑ

----------


## gasim

Το Ολύμπια φωτογραφημένο από το Ακρωτήρι της Σαντορίνης τον Αύγουστο του 2002.
Poseidwn 03 Olympia 2002 Aug.jpg
Poseidwn 04 Olympia 2002 Aug.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Το Ολύμπια φωτογραφημένο από το Ακρωτήρι της Σαντορίνης τον Αύγουστο του 2002.
> Poseidwn 03 Olympia 2002 Aug.jpg
> Poseidwn 04 Olympia 2002 Aug.jpg


Εξαιρετικές. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε gasim.

----------


## gtogias

Μιας και μας θύμησε το όμορφο σκαρί ο φίλος gasim με τις εντυπωσιακές και ιδιαίτερα κολακευτικές φωτογραφίες από τη Σαντορίνη να θυμηθούμε και το ατυχές περιστατικό με την πυρκαγιά ως Λασήθι το καλοκαίρι του 1990:

1990 08 22 Τα Νέα σελ 28-29.jpg

1990 08 23 Τα Νέα σελ 35.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

gasim & gtogias είστε απίθανοι. Φοβερά τα attach που ανεβάσατε. Μπράβο!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ας πούμε και ένα μπράβο για τον νέο τότε Πλοίαρχο του καπτεν Νικο Λυγίζο που όταν μου είχε εξυστορίσει τα γεγονότα φάνικε στο έπακρο η ναυτοσύνη του που κατάφερε να ελέγχει μια πυρκαγιά κατω απο τα πόδια τους τόσες ώρες χωρίς να ανοίξει μύτη...

----------


## Joyrider

> Ας πούμε και ένα μπράβο για τον νέο τότε Πλοίαρχο του καπτεν Νικο Λυγίζο που όταν μου είχε εξυστορίσει τα γεγονότα φάνικε στο έπακρο η ναυτοσύνη του που κατάφερε να ελέγχει μια πυρκαγιά κατω απο τα πόδια τους τόσες ώρες χωρίς να ανοίξει μύτη...


 

Πράγματι του αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια και στον πλοίαρχο και στο υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα.Αν ταξιδεύει ακόμα καλοτάξιδος να είναι.Απ' ότι βλέπω και στα αποκόματα που έβαλαν οι συμφορουμίτες πιο πάνω οι φίλοι μας οι δημοσιογράφοι έκαναν την τρίχα τριχιά και τότε με πομπώδεις τίτλους κλπ κλπ ...


Το πλοίο δεν το θυμάμαι, ούτε το περιστατικό...αλλά βλέπω ότι ο Αριστοτέλης είναι διαχρονικός :lol:

----------


## gasim

> gasim & gtogias είστε απίθανοι. Φοβερά τα attach που ανεβάσατε. Μπράβο!!!


Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια.

Τότε που το έβγαλα φωτογραφία, δεν ήξερα καν ποιο πλοίο ήταν.  Μάλιστα, για αρκετά χρόνια δεν έβρισκα το θέμα του στο forum, μιας και έχει αλλάξει τόσα πολλά...

----------


## sylver23

To arielle στο Bridisi

2575333.jpg

πηγή panoramio χρήστης dimashoo

----------


## despo

PHOTO 00003despo SEA HARMONY.jpgΩς Sea Harmony, σε μια ολιγόωρη παραμονή μάλλον για τεχνικούς λόγους σε προβλήτα που μόνο ακτοπλοικά πλοία δένουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PHOTO 00003despo SEA HARMONY.jpgΩς Sea Harmony, σε μια ολιγόωρη παραμονή μάλλον για τεχνικούς λόγους σε προβλήτα που μόνο ακτοπλοικά πλοία δένουν.


Μήπως ήταν εκλογές; Διότι με αυτά που ναύλωναν τα κόμματα παλιά,βλέπαμε απίθανα βαπόρια σε απίθανους προορισμούς.

----------


## despo

Οχι, σίγουρα δεν ήταν εκλογές. Μάλλον για κάποια δουλειά είχε πάει εκεί. Αλλωστε στην ίδια θέση είχα δεί και τον Απόλλωνα επι European Seaways, πάλι με ολιγόωρη παραμονή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το APOLLON (πλέον) το είχα δει κ εγώ εκεί. Ήταν λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει με την Ε.S.

----------


## lissos

Γνωρίζουμε το μήκος του πλοίου και τί δύναμη είχε σε επιβάτες και οχήματα;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γνωρίζουμε το μήκος του πλοίου και τί δύναμη είχε σε επιβάτες και οχήματα;


 Κατ' αρχήν η λέξη "δύναμη" θυμίζει στρατό ή αστυνομία. Μεταφορική ικανότητα είναι πιό σωστό , γιά το πλοίο αυτό ήταν 1500 επιβάτες κ το γκαράζ είχε 450 γραμμικά μέτρα. Είχε μήκος 152 κ πλάτος 18,5 μέτρα.Τα γιαπωνέζικα τραινάδικα ήταν πολύ μακρυά κ στενά.

----------


## lissos

Δεν ξέρω από που προκύπτουν τα περί στρατού και αστυνομίας, αλλά οι ναυτικές οικογένειες της Λακωνικής Μάνης έτσι συνηθίζουν να το αποκαλούν.
Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαι εγώ από ναυτική οικογένεια κ πρώην ναυτικός είμαι.Το "δύναμη" αριθμητική εννοείται, πάει σε  οργανωμένες ομάδες ατόμων ή ένοπλα σώματα.Στα βαπόρια κολλάει όταν αναφερόμαστε στο πλήρωμα όχι σε φορτίο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Μαλλον  το "δυναμικοτητος"    το εκαναν "δυναμη"_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SEA HARMONY.jpgΤο πλοίο στη συνήθη θέση του όταν έκανε Κύπρο.Πρώην ιαπωνκό τραινάδικο που ήδη είχε μετασκευασθεί κ σε Ε/Γ στην Ιαπωνία ενώ ο Ποθητός όταν το έφερε το μετέτρεψε σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ προεκτείνοντας το ακομοντέσιο κ βάζοντας καταπέλτη,έπαιρνε πλέον μόνο αυτοκίνητα στο γκαράζ.
Όταν το παρατηρούσα από την παγόδα μου έκανε εντύπωση η απέραντη (γιά το μέγεθός του) γέφυρα με τα μεγάλα παράθυρα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μετα την ομορφη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισε ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ να δουμε αλλη μια με το Sea  Harmony II εν πλω τον Ιουλιο του 1994


_Sea Harmony II 1994.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Sea Harmony II  εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1998 

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Ευχάριστες αυτές οι καλοκαιρινές αναδρομές στο παρελθόν, πλοίων που άφησαν το μικρό ή μεγάλο τους στίγμα στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία.
Η δική μου  συμμετοχή  αφορά  δύο φωτό του πλοίου ως ΟLYMPIA I στο Πλατυγιάλι Αστακού, οπου έμεινε παροπλισμένο μαζί με το αδελφάκι του, για αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα.OLYMPIA I..jpgOLYMPIA I.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ISHIKARI MARU a.jpgΠηγή:faktaomfartygISHIKARI MARU.jpg Πηγή: wikipedia

Aπό το κουαρτέτο του SORACHI MARU (μετέπειτα SEA SERENADE) oι Ιαπωνικοί Εθνικοί Σιδηρόδρομοι (JNR) απεφάσισαν ώστε τα ISHIKARI MARU κ ΗΙΥΑΜΑ ΜΑRU να παίρνουν επιβάτες κ λίγα ΙΧ γιά το ίδιο δρομολόγιο που εκτελούσαν, Αομόρι-Χακοντάτε. Έτσι το 1982 το ISHIKARI MARU μετασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Hakodate Dock Co. H μεταφορική του ικανότητα πλέον ήταν 650 επιβάτες,50 βαγόνια,20 ΙΧ.
Στην εναέρια φωτό παίρνουμε μιά ιδέα γιά το πως ήταν η πρύμη ιαπωνικού σιδηροδρομικού ferry κ στην άλλη την φορτοεκφόρτωση των αυτοκινήτων με ράμπα στο μικρό άνω γκαράζ που κατασκευάστηκε γιά τον σκοπό αυτό. 
Πωλήθηκε στην Poseidon Lines to 1989.

----------


## andria salamis

ιδιαιτερο πλοιο,ειχε πολυ ενδιαφέρων μηχανοστάσιο,αν κάποιος,γνωρίζει,την διάταξη,του χώρου,
η καποια φωτογραφία,ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ιδιαιτερο πλοιο,ειχε πολυ ενδιαφέρων μηχανοστάσιο,αν κάποιος,γνωρίζει,την διάταξη,του χώρου,
> η καποια φωτογραφία,ευχαριστώ.


 Iδιαίτερα ήταν όλα τα γιαπωνέζικα τραινάδικα μέσα στην ιδιαιτερότητα που έχουν τα βαπόρια από την χώρα αυτή.Πραγματικά θα ήθελα κ εγώ την συνεισφορά οποιουδήποτε φίλου σε αυτά που γράφεις κ όχι μόνο.

----------


## samurai

Πράγματι παιδιά τα πλοία αυτά είχαν ενα εξαιρετκά ενδιαφέρον μηχανοστάσιο. Εξοπλιζόταν με 8 μηχανές Daihatsu 6DSM-32 συνολικής ισχύος 8.230 kw. Ενα εξαιρετικών δυνατοτήτων σύνολο που έκανε τα συγκεκριμένα βαπόρια πολύ μαϊτζέβελα.

----------


## Takerman

Αυτό είναι το μηχανοστάσιο που αναφέρεστε. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι από το μουσειακό Hakkoda-Μaru.

8 engines.jpg8 of 1600 horse power diesel motors are equipped in the engine room. 


Tο γκαράζ.

garage2.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## andria salamis

> Αυτό είναι το μηχανοστάσιο που αναφέρεστε. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι από το μουσειακό Hakkoda-Μaru.8 engines.jpg8 of 1600 horse power diesel motors are equipped in the engine room. Tο γκαράζ.garage2.jpgΠηγή


ευχαριστούμε φίλε takerman

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H σευρά του ΗΑΚΚΟDA MARU κατασκευής 1964-66,ήταν 12 χρόνια παλαιότερη από την σειρά του ΙSHIKARI MARU. ¶λλα πλοία είχαν μηχανές ΜΑΝ κ άλλα B&W,σε όλα 8 χ 1600 hp. Δλδ με αυτές τις φωτό παίρνουμε  μιά ιδέα γιά το μηχανοστάσιο της νεότερης σειράς.
Οπωσδήποτε όμως πρέπει να ευχαριστήσουμε τον φίλο Τakerman.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SEA HARMONY II.jpgAπό το shipspotting φωτό του  αξέχαστου φίλου κ μέλους Εμμ.Παπαδάκη,Ηράκλειο 11-4-97.

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του SEA HARMONY II σε αναχώρηση από το Ηράκλειο στις 6-8-1997 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad)
Sea Harmony II (5-8-1997).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Βλέποντας την όμορφη φωτογραφία του Ιάπωνα συνειδητοποίησα οτι είχε δυο φουγάρα. Νομιζα οτι το πλωριο ηταν διακοσμητικό αλλά τώρα βλέπω οτι ηταν λειτουργικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βλέποντας την όμορφη φωτογραφία του Ιάπωνα συνειδητοποίησα οτι είχε δυο φουγάρα. Νομιζα οτι το πλωριο ηταν διακοσμητικό αλλά τώρα βλέπω οτι ηταν λειτουργικό.


Αργότερα αυτό φαινόταν καλύτερα όταν τράβηξαν κάποιες ακαλαισθητες εξατμίσεις.

----------


## a.molos

LASITHI.jpgΛΑΣΙΘΙ στις θέσεις των Κρητικών .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> LASITHI.jpgΛΑΣΙΘΙ στις θέσεις των Κρητικών .


Από εκει έκανε Κασοκαρπαθια.

----------


## fourtounakis

Αν κάποιος τυχαίνει να έχει φωτο του πλοίου από ψηλά ή και πλάνo του , ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου!

----------

